# time for me to go cry



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Down by Mott where i was planning to hunt the farmer who had agreed to letting me hunt on his land decided he expected 50 dollars or better out of me. I will never hopefully have to resort to paying to do what i love. This leaves me high and dry for the pheasant season. yes there is tons of plots land now but unfortunately its not very quality land in most cases.  good luck guys!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

That really is to bad, go out do some scouting and you will still find birds

Just Remember how you feel now if you are asked to get involved with North Dakota Hunting Issues, Support will be needed in the 2004-05 Legislative session. It will be gut check time! if we do nothing the entire state will be a "pay to play" playground for the wealthy. I do not think any ND hunter wants to see that.

Good luck!

Have a good one!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I do feel for you but we can't have anymore complaining about these types of things. WE NEED ACTION. If this type of thing has not happened to you it is going to real soon. Get educated on the issues and get involved. The writing is on the wall. Either you get involved as a sportsman or you accept what is happening with no complaints. Its up to you.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Happens every year. Same thing for us up around the lake. Place we used to go now has a hunting lodge w/goose pits. Just hate the thought of walking the public land opening weekend because it is like a war zone. Slob hunters that point and shoot w/o thinking of the 1000 other hunters packed in around them.

Let's make sure we are safe this weekend and make some new friends!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

And Mott wonders why people aren't showing up down there to hunt!

I would send an email to the Mott Chamber of Commerce and tell them why you aren't hunting there anymore.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

You've got to admit. The pheasant hunting is going to be real interesting this weekend. Many crops are not down and driving the interstate this morning from Jamestown to Fargo I was amazed at how many NR and resident rigs there were heading west. Does anyone hunt pheasants within the states of MN and Wisconsin?

Waiting until the crops go down and most have filled their coolers is a very smart thing to do these days.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Stolenbase -

I find it hard to feel sorry for you. Do some more knocking and handshaking! There's better areas to hunt than Mott. Look around, be courteous, and represent sportsmen well.

PS: Stay away from Pembina...the guides are leasing that land up lickety-split thanks to the loudmouths on this board.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Even on EBAY.......... THE SECRET IS OUT ON PEMBINA !!!

:beer:

Pembina County NORTH DAKOTA History *Heritage 76 Item number: 6931985279

You are signed in Watch this item in My eBay

Go to larger picture Starting bid: US $35.00

Time left: 6 days 20 hours 
7-day listing 
Ends Oct-18-04 09:56:09 PDT
Add to Calendar 
Start time: Oct-11-04 09:56:09 PDT 
History: 0 bids 
Item location: Littleton, Colorado
United States

Ships to: Worldwide 
Shipping costs: US $2.60 - US Postal Service Media MailTM (within United States) 
Shipping and payment details


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

it would have been better if someone was trying to sell a self-guided hunt in pembina. :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Even our own G&F has been bought off by the G/O operations! No mention of the terrific PHEASANT hunting opportunities in that area. Looks like the G/O's are paying off the G&F to keep quite while the land prices are still low! :withstupid:

(34) PEMBINA COUNTY
Clifford WMA-80 acres; 2 1/2 miles south, 6 miles east, 2 miles south and 1/2 mile east of Walhalla. Deer, ruffed grouse, snowshoe hare, elk.
Eldon S. Hillman WMA-160 acres; 5 miles west of Cavalier. Moose deer, sharptails.
Eyolfson WMA-23 acres; 1 mile west and 11/2 miles north of Hensel. Ruffed grouse, nature study area.
Jay V. Wessels WMA-3,543 acres; 7 miles south and 3 miles east of Walhalla. Deer, ruffed grouse, snowshoe hare, moose, tree squirrels, elk.


----------

